# 7 casas miraflorinas DEMOLIDAS



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Asi es nuestra querida Limamantapacha....*

derriban casonas que podrían sacarles el jugo en tantas cosas y sin embargo... a pocos metros,siguen viento en popa unas casitas simplonas que para la Avenida Benavides ya resultan ofensivas,como éstas :










carlos07 said:


> Deberian aprovechar y bajarse ese edificio al lado, azul turquesa, si no me equivoco es la cosa mas horrible que he visto en toda mi vida.


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

carlos07 said:


> Deberian aprovechar y bajarse ese edificio al lado, azul turquesa, si no me equivoco es la cosa mas horrible que he visto en toda mi vida.


Estas en lo cierto jejeje:lol:


----------



## szf (Feb 6, 2009)

Sí pues. Lo mismo opino yo. Realmente indignante. Y lo peor que, no existe ninguna ley que permita preservar a todo este patrimonio. Pareciera que los únicos que tienen voz y voto en este caso, son las inmobiliarias que con todos los millones que mueven, hacen lo que realmente les da la gana. Sinceramente, qué vergüenza !!!


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

papiriqui said:


> es bueno el progreso y la modernidad,, pero respetando nuestro pasado.
> estas casas son la identidad de miraflores,, si en un futuro este distrito ,se llena de puros edificios "modernos" ..sin casonas, lucira como cualquier zona prospera de latinoamerica,..sin sello propio,autenticidad, plastica, mini dubai.....
> 
> esta demostrado en muchas ciudades, q puede convivir el pasado y el presente
> ...


Totalmente de acuerdo...aunque creo que en esa zona seria buena la inversion privada como restaurantes o cafes, las casonas de un solo piso se prestan mucho, pero nunca para edificios multifamiliares, que miraflores no fue hecho para eso, sino para zona residencial un tanto aislada de la ciudad, .....
Miraflores ya ha perdido mucho patrimonio, pero hay que salvar lo que queda, ya que eso es la personalidad del distrito, por ejemplo, hay un tipico estilo arquitectonico para casonas de barranco, chorrillos y miraflores, y eso debio ser reivindicado, solo barranco conserva su ambiente urbano tradicional, el resto lo ha perdido en gran parte.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que pena con las últimas casas, específicamente, las 2 últimas de la página anterior.


----------



## -Tanatos (Jun 6, 2007)

la penultima casa debio conservarse, las otras ya era hora.


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

carlos07 said:


> Deberian aprovechar y bajarse ese edificio al lado, azul turquesa, si no me equivoco es la cosa mas horrible que he visto en toda mi vida.


si lo mismo pienso yo:nuts:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Esta casona fue... pero han hecho un bonito edificio en su lugar...*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Y por fin la demolieron !!!!*

pero no construyen nada !!!!


Miraflorino said:


> derriban casonas que podrían sacarles el jugo en tantas cosas y sin embargo... a pocos metros,siguen viento en popa unas casitas simplonas que para la Avenida Benavides ya resultan ofensivas,como éstas :


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Voy a ir poniendo fotos de casas miraflorinas recientemente demolidas...*

Esquina 28 de Julio con Ocharán :


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Porta cuadra 7 (al frente del inicio de la calle Diego Ferré)*

















Me dió mucha pena que hayan demolida ésta casa.. yo viví por varios años a sólo 2 cuadras de allí y siempre me encantó la casa... en fín... hay que aceptar nomás que éstas casonas van a ir desapareciendo a paso veloz..


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

^^

Sí a mi también me apena la demolición de esa casa en particular ya que se trataba de la casa de unos amigos de mi colegio los Heeren, tuve la oportunidad de conocerla por dentro cuando era muy niño.

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Esquina de la Avenida Larco con 28 de Julio*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Esquina de la Avenida Reducto con 28 de Julio (y Paseo de la República)*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Esquina del Malecón 28 de Julio con Juan Fanning*









En su época de oro :


----------



## lookinflowers (Dec 6, 2009)

hno:


Miraflorino said:


> En su época de oro :


que decepcion por Dios... que feo ver tanta bellesa hecha simple cajas horrendas sin formas... de hecho la culpa la tiene todos los alcaldes que no permiten las lisencias de demolición a quien sea.

Miraflores debio quedarse como era en esa fot, huebiese sido mucho mas turistica.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Muy Buena iniciativa Dodi, sigue colocando las fotos y lo ideal es conseguir imágenes de lo que va remplazando a estas casonas.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Miraflorino said:


> Esquina 28 de Julio con Ocharán :


*Esta casa estaba al frente del Palermo (creo que así se llama), aquí vivía la Dra. Martha Hildebrandt. Ahora en su lugar hay un tremendo edificio, voy a tomarle una foto cuando pase por ahí.*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Lia : Martha Hildebrandt sigue viviendo al costado....*

Es una casa de un piso,sorprendemente sencilla para ser ella una congresista... me quito el sombrero hasta su sencillez,no habitual entre los Padres de la Patria... incluso tú le tomaste una foto a su casa defrente.. está frente mismo a "Palermo"... ésta casona antigua ya estaba medio abandonada..recuerdo que en los años 80s. era una primaria de escuela nacional... incluso desde los años 70s... porque el micro verde (que aún existe !!!!..el Covida !!!) doblaba del Malecón hacia 28 de Julio y luego doblaba en Larco con dirección hacia el Parque Salazar...yo regresaba en ese micro del colegio,por eso recuerdo bastante bien como era la 28 de Julio hace 3 décadas !!!!.... te hablo de 1978 cuando estaba en quinto de media !!!!.... :ancient: (pongo mi avatar antes que un forista veinteañero me lo ponga !!!!.... :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol...


Lia_01 said:


> *Esta casa estaba al frente del Palermo (creo que así se llama), aquí vivía la Dra. Martha Hildebrandt. Ahora en su lugar hay un tremendo edificio, voy a tomarle una foto cuando pase por ahí.*


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Que lástima tanta demolición, se va perdiendo rápidamente la esencia del distrito.

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Son "ratoneras de lujo"...*

me dá pena caminar por las calles miraflorinas y escuchar peleas en los balcones,gritos,música estridente,vozarrones de un lado a otro (tipo "callejón"),alarmas de autos que suenan por gusto a las 2,3,4 de la mañana... realmente Miraflores está perdiendo su esencia a pasos agigantados...


----------



## Celdur (Sep 5, 2008)

Y no lo está perdiendo tan rápido como debería, de hecho ya lo "perdió" hace decenas de años. Es hora de aceptar la realidad, para bien o para mal el Miraflores "bucólico" ya se fue y no va a volver, lo que se puede hacer ahora es tomar las riendas del asunto y guiar la evolución de Miraflores para consolidarlo como el Centro de la Lima "Moderna" para los próximos 50 años.

En ves de reclamar por algunas casas, deberíamos promover la venta de casi todas pero ordenar el distrito y preprar las calles, avenidas y servicios para esta nueva etapa en la evolución de Miraflores.


----------



## El Marques de Lima (Jun 29, 2004)

Celdur said:


> Y no lo está perdiendo tan rápido como debería, de hecho ya lo "perdió" hace decenas de años. Es hora de aceptar la realidad, para bien o para mal el Miraflores "bucólico" ya se fue y no va a volver, lo que se puede hacer ahora es tomar las riendas del asunto y guiar la evolución de Miraflores para consolidarlo como el Centro de la Lima "Moderna" para los próximos 50 años.
> 
> En ves de reclamar por algunas casas, deberíamos promover la venta de casi todas pero ordenar el distrito y preprar las calles, avenidas y servicios para esta nueva etapa en la evolución de Miraflores.



Da mucha pena perder esas casas tan lindas, pero estoy de acuerdo contigo, aceptemos los cambios.
A propósito me encantó tu firma.


----------



## luisch2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Qué horror que se hayan destruidas tan bellas casas. Eran las que le daban ese carácter especial a Miraflores, al menos las hubieran reemplazado por buena arquitectura. 
Qué mal que la gente acepte vivir así y que las municipalidades no hagan nada, los dueños de las inmobiliarias son los que se llenan los bolsillos vendiendo sus cajas horribles de departamentos que parecen ratoneras, tal como las hay en China hno:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Ya fue demolida "la casa embrujada" al lado de la Casa Núñez*


----------



## BeatlEd (Jul 8, 2010)

Una lastima la demolicion de estas casas... Estas deberian convertirse en galerias de arte o en elegantes salones de recepción... que falta de vision por Dios! 

Ayer pasaba por Benavides y contrarrestando la imagen frente a mis ojos versus la foto que vi de la misma avenida en el foro "Lima de Siempre" me dejo un pensamiento.... todo tiempo pasado fue mejor. hno:

Pediré un deseo para el 2011: ¡Que ya no se sigan demoliendo mas de estas casas hermosas!

Feliz Año nuevo para los foristas de Incascrapers! :banana:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El futuro de Lima....*

Lamentablemente más y más gente en Lima irá viviendo en departamentitos de menos de 50 metros cuadrados... es el futuro !!!... aunque nos cueste creerlo !!!!...


----------



## diavolo070903 (Jan 1, 2011)

Que lástima y que rabia ver esa realidad. Les pregunto: *¿Acaso no hay nadie que reclame? ¿No se pueden unir los miraflorinos y enviar cartas al alcalde para que paren ese crimen contra la cultura y la esencia del distrito?* *El encanto de Miraflores radicaba en su arquitectura europea*, todo eso lo están reemplazando por edificios con forma de cajas y faltos de buen gusto. Así pierde todo su valor arquitectónico. La verdad cada vez está peor y feo ver Miraflores.

Por lo menos podrían hacer algo positivo escribiendo correos electrónicos o mandando cartas a la misma alcaldía de Miraflores y quejándose por la destrucción de ese patrimonio cultural del distrito y en general de la misma ciudad de Lima.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Estoy seguro que si se prohibiera la demolición de estas casas, un gran porcentaje de las mismas terminarían en perpetuo abandono, como muchas de las casas antiguas que aún existen en Miraflores, ya que sale poco rentable invertir en ellas. 

Aquí un gran ejemplo:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Block esa casa ya la :bash:han puesto maderas alrededor del terreno.
A mí me parece horrible cuando lo dejan así, es decir estos terrenos están bastante tiempo sin construir nada.
Han visto el edificio a medio hacer en el parque Borgoño? y me imagino que quedará así por mucho tiempo ya que estaba viendo en un programa dominical que cada departamento lo habían vendido a cinco "dueños" diferentes y el constructor se dió a la fuga, pobre gente la que ha comprado, perdieron su dinero, y los vecinos su vista. *


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*En realidad es el legado de la otrora clase media acomodada...*

que con los años ó se ha empobrecido,ó han fallecido los padres de familia y los hijos sólo quieren el dinero de la propiedad ó simplemente son ofertas jugosas de las inmobiliarias... les cuento.. a los primos hermanos de un amigo mío les pagaron ....7 millones de dólares !!!!..así como lo leen !!!.. por una casona en una céntrica avenida miraflorina de un terreno bastante grande... ante semejante oferta,los 4 hijos no lo pensaron 2 veces y rápidamente "chaparon" su más de 1 millón de dólares que les correspondió a cada uno.. los padres ya han fallecido y mantenían la propiedad en litigio,precisamente porque los 4 hijos no se ponían de acuerdo en precios..incluso la propiedad en sí,la casona en sí,ya se encontraba bastante deteriorada pues ninguno de los hijos invertía un sol en remodelarla... lo que ha costado es el céntrico y enorme terreno y obviamente está a la espera de ser demolida para hacer un edificio de 50 departamento como mínimo...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Lia : quedan como terrenos abandonados ó como playas de estacionamiento...*

Muchas veces compran el terreno,demuelen la casona y tranquilamente pueden pasar hasta años sin que nada se construya !!!... si uno camina por las calles miraflorinas,se encuentra con terrenos vacíos cada 2 ó 3 cuadras..por todo Miraflores se aprecia eso.. son raros los casos que apenas demuelen la casa,empiezan a construir...el caso más llamativo es en la cuadra 7 de la avenida Larco en esquina con la calle Bolívar,frente al Centro Cultural Ricardo Palma.. hace meses demolieron todo en ese enorme terreno.. la casona que estaba en Larco y las casitas que daban a la primera cuadra de la calle Bolívar...y hasta ahora nada !!!..está todo tapiado y todo parece indicar que pasarán muchas lunas antes que se empiece a construir algo allí... con tal que no termine siendo una horripilante playa de estacionamiento estilo "canchón de fútbol"... 


Lia_01 said:


> *Block esa casa ya la :bash:han puesto maderas alrededor del terreno.
> A mí me parece horrible cuando lo dejan así, es decir estos terrenos están bastante tiempo sin construir nada.
> Han visto el edificio a medio hacer en el parque Borgoño? y me imagino que quedará así por mucho tiempo ya que estaba viendo en un programa dominical que cada departamento lo habían vendido a cinco "dueños" diferentes y el constructor se dió a la fuga, pobre gente la que ha comprado, perdieron su dinero, y los vecinos su vista. *


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Miraflorino said:


> que con los años ó se ha empobrecido,ó han fallecido los padres de familia y los hijos sólo quieren el dinero de la propiedad ó simplemente son ofertas jugosas de las inmobiliarias... les cuento.. a los primos hermanos de un amigo mío les pagaron ....7 millones de dólares !!!!..así como lo leen !!!.. por una casona en una céntrica avenida miraflorina de un terreno bastante grande... ante semejante oferta,los 4 hijos no lo pensaron 2 veces y rápidamente "chaparon" su más de 1 millón de dólares que les correspondió a cada uno.. los padres ya han fallecido y mantenían la propiedad en litigio,precisamente porque los 4 hijos no se ponían de acuerdo en precios..incluso la propiedad en sí,la casona en sí,ya se encontraba bastante deteriorada pues ninguno de los hijos invertía un sol en remodelarla... lo que ha costado es el céntrico y enorme terreno y obviamente está a la espera de ser demolida para hacer un edificio de 50 departamento como mínimo...


La clase media alta está más viva que nunca, pero, por lo general, prefiere vivir en casas o departamentos mucho más modernos. Las parejas sin hijos que pertenecen a ese estracto social, por lo general, prefieren vivir en departamentos. Hay que tomar en cuenta que las familias cada día son más reducidas, una familia de clase media hoy tiene un promedio de dos hijos. Por ende, ya no hay necesidad de contar con una casa con más de 3 dormitorios. La gente hoy en día es muy práctica.

Por otro lado, una casa antigua cuesta demasiado dinero mantener y casi siempre termina siendo un dolor de cabeza. Te lo digo por experiencia, vivo en una casa de los años 30, a cada rato se malogra algo. Es bonito admirar las casas antiguas y ponerse a soñar un poco, pero la realidad no siempre es tan bonita.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Totalmente de acuerdo Bruno...*

Por un lado dá pena que vayan desapareciendo casonas y chalets antiguos en Miraflores,pero no se avizora otra posibilidad... al igual que Bruno,mi mamá vive en una casa de los años 30s. y es cierto,a cada rato se malogran las tuberías,hay que cuidar los pisos que van deteriorándose,realmente es costoso mantener una casa con más de medio siglo de existencia y eso que estamos hablando de casas que van bordeando los 75 a 80 años de antigüedad.


J Block said:


> La clase media alta está más viva que nunca, pero, por lo general, prefiere vivir en casas o departamentos mucho más modernos. Las parejas sin hijos que pertenecen a ese estracto social, por lo general, prefieren vivir en departamentos. Hay que tomar en cuenta que las familias cada día son más reducidas, una familia de clase media hoy tiene un promedio de dos hijos. Por ende, ya no hay necesidad de contar con una casa con más de 3 dormitorios. La gente hoy en día es muy práctica.
> 
> Por otro lado, una casa antigua cuesta demasiado dinero mantener y casi siempre termina siendo un dolor de cabeza. Te lo digo por experiencia, vivo en una casa de los años 30, a cada rato se malogra algo. Es bonito admirar las casas antiguas y ponerse a soñar un poco, pero la realidad no siempre es tan bonita.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*No quiero pecar de nostálgico...*

pero ésta casona de la cuadra 7 de la Avenida Benavides me fascinaba... la extraño...es una de las pocas casonas que no hubiera querido que la desaparezcan...pero bueno...están construyendo la sucursal miraflorina de la Universidad ISIL... esperemos por lo menos,que el edificio quede bonito y no sea un esperpento como el Compu Palace que es una bofetada para el recuerdo de la Casa Marsano...
Querida Lía : Con tus extensos recorridos miraflorinos,nos has dejado unas fotos hiper valiosas,pues gracias a tu habilidad y paciencia,hoy podemos disfrutar de ver una foto ahora tan valiosa como ésta....


----------



## diavolo070903 (Jan 1, 2011)

El costo de la "modernidad" esta acabando con la rica cultura arquitectónica de Miraflores y eso es lo peor que le puede pasar a una ciudad. *Europa no tendría magia si todos sus imponentes edificios llenos de historia (catedrales, palacios, fortalezas, castillos, etc.. muy antiguos por cierto) fueran destruidos para dar paso a construcciones horribles de edificios con forma de caja.* *Si esa es la modernidad y manera práctica de vivir que algunos defienden o se resignan aceptar, entonces vamos de mal en peor.*


----------



## ..Igor.. (Sep 28, 2009)

Miraflorino said:


>


Es una pena que tan bella casona es demolida, apezar que hicieron un reportaje del canal 2, con aquella casa. hno:


----------

